# Can I give my 2.5 year old Sambucol?



## zmom (Jun 29, 2005)

I have some liquid Sambucol (Nature's way). The directions say for intensive use give children 1 teaspoon 4 times daily but doesn't specify what age a child is.

Is it safe to give to my 2.5 year old who seems to have the start of a cold? At that dosage or at a lower one?

TIA!


----------



## mavery (Jun 3, 2005)

I think it's very safe. Sambucol also seems to suggest it's safe by implication, since if you look at the sugar-free version it specifically says it's not for children under 3 - which is presumably due to the sorbitol in it.

I might decrease the dosage slightly, not so much because I'd be concerned about safety but because your child's smaller body may not need so much. Maybe go for 3 teaspoons instead of 4?


----------



## zmom (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh, rats. What's wrong with Sorbitol? I have the sugar-free version (it was the only liquid kind they had) but it doesn't say anything about not-for-under-3!

I haven't given it to her yet and I do have a chewable kind that I could give her instead...


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

I give ds 2.5 the chewable kind, but I have only given him 1 a day.


----------



## sedalbj (Mar 17, 2004)

when dd had just turned 1 we traveled overseas for 2 weeks and i used it to pump up her immune system (and mine) and we both did great. i think she got a tsp a day?


----------



## mavery (Jun 3, 2005)

The issue with sorbitol is that it can cause cramps and diarrhea. I definitely wouldn't give 4 tsp. but I bet 1 or 2 would be okay.


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

I give Sambucol for Kids to both my 2.9 yr old and my 6 month old. I have the Sugar-Free kind too. The amount in 2 teaspoons of the Proprietary blend in the kids stuff is 1.93 g (it also contains Echinacea flower and root and propolis). The other one has 3.8 g in 2 teaspoons. It says on the kids formula for ages 1-6yrs take 1-2 teaspoons twice daily for intensive use. Since 2 teaspoons of the kids stuff equals around 1 teaspoon of the regular stuff, I think that just 1 teaspoon of the Sugar Free kind twice is enough.

I think I did that right.


----------



## wflcpw (Dec 4, 2006)

The Regular Sambucol has honey in it. So, does that mean I can't give it to my 7 mo old????

.Supplement FactsServing Size: 2 Tsp. (10 ml)Servings per container: 23Amount Per Serving% Daily ValueCalories30Total Carbohydrate8 g3%Sugars8 g*Sambucol® Elderberry Extract (berry)3.8 g**Daily value not established.Other ingredients: Glucose syrup, raspberry extract (berry), *honey*, citric acid, natural flavor.Directions For Daily Maintenance: Adults: Take 2 teaspoons daily. Children: Take 1 teaspoon daily. For Intensive Usage: Adults: Take 2 teaspoons four times daily. Children: Take 1 teaspoon four times daily


----------

